# How To Make Brine



## jwg299 (Jul 29, 2016)

How To Make Brine For Tender Juicy Chicken & Other Poultry Every Time.

Here is a simple Brine recipe for your poultry so you can make tender juicy chicken, turkey, duck or wild game bird each and every time!

If you need something to brine your poultry in try a 5 gallon bucket with a lid.

1/2 Gallon Cool Water
1/2 Cup Course Kosher Salt
1/3 Cup White Sugar
1 Lime Sliced

DIRECTIONS:
Combine everything except limes and stir until dissolved. Squeeze and add limes. Add poultry and refrigerate 4 - 12 hours.
Throughly rinse poultry after brining, discard brine. Season poultry and cook as desired.

This is enough to do 2 whole chickens. If you need more brine just double the recipe.

You can also add other things to fit your taste like rosemary, thyme, mint, bay leaves, cilantro, clove, allspice, beer, fruit juice, garlic, ginger, hot peppers and so much more. Try combinations.

WARNING!!!
Avoid using bbq rubs or heavy seasonings in the brine, save that for actually putting on the chicken. Most of these will not soak into the meat to impart flavor and you will just be wasting your product as it will go down the drain when you discard the brine.
Aromatics and things that can dissolve or combine with the brine solution work best. If you want to use any seasonings make sure they are "Powders" like garlic powder and such, but again I prefer to just use garlic cloves for that matter.


----------



## snipes (Aug 10, 2016)

comments deleted after additional research.


----------



## jwg299 (Aug 10, 2016)

snipes said:


> How would this work on pork butts?


I have never brined a pork but and don't see the need to because of the great amount of fat that's naturally in a pork butt to keep it moist.

At most I may inject a butt for the purpose of adding additional flavor only.

If you are producing dry pork butts you may be cooking them at too high of a temp, or cooking them far too long (i pull mines when they hit 200 degrees), or you're not allowing it to rest for at least 30 minutes to 1 hour in a cooler before you're slicing or chopping it up for pulled pork.


----------



## snipes (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I came to the same conclusion right before your post. No issues with dryness just looking to dr. it up a little bit if possible.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 27, 2016)

I just finished mixing up my brine for poultry. I disagree about spices or rubs not being added to the brine. I always bring my brines to a boil and then let them steep until room temp. By doing this the heat draws as much flavor from the spices into the brine as possible. Here is my recipe it sometimes varies but this is the base.

1 gallon apple cider

1 C kosher salt

1C brown sugar

20 or so whole peppercorns

1 head of garlic cut in half cross wise. Add garlic with paper and all to brine.

2 to 3 bay leaves

A few sprigs of fresh thyme or a teaspoon or so of dried. Same with rosemary.

I use a spice blend that has dried orange, lemon and lime peel along with some mild chilies. About a tablespoon.

A dash of onion powder

I bring the whole show just to a boil stirring occasionally. I remove from heat cover and let steep until room temp.

Put the poultry in the brine bucket and cover with brine. Add water if needed to cover. If your tap water is crappy use bottled water. Remember what ever is in the brine will be imparted into the poultry. Including nasty tasting water.

This is a rather low salt brine and higher in sugar. I like this for two reasons. Being low salt you can let smaller pieces of poultry brine longer. Seems something is always interrupting my smoking schedule so having the flexibility is nice. The sweetness of the apple cider and brown sugar works towards and nice crispy skin because the sugars are imparted right into the skin and will caramelize.  Also gives poultry a nice mahogany color.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Aug 28, 2016)

For a fun change of pace around Thanksgiving or Christmas, try trading maple syrup (I just used the cheap flavored stuff, not real) for the brown sugar.  Also exchange the rosemary and garlic for a couple of cinnamon sticks and a few allspice berries. 

BBQMzungu


----------



## jwg299 (Sep 5, 2016)

BBQMzungu said:


> For a fun change of pace around Thanksgiving or Christmas, try trading maple syrup (I just used the cheap flavored stuff, not real) for the brown sugar.  Also exchange the rosemary and garlic for a couple of cinnamon sticks and a few allspice berries.
> 
> BBQMzungu


Ive done this before, 2yrs ago I made a maple smoked turkey for thanksgiving, even made a post about it...

http://pigskinbarbeque.com/barbeque-smoked-maple-turkey/


----------



## bigshea (Sep 14, 2016)

This sounds great!  Might try it for this thanksgiving!


----------

